# Nitrogen deficiency?



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 15, 2010)

This is happening to the lower fan leaves on my Satori's which are in roots soil. They are 3.5 weeks into flowering; it seems early to have a deficiency in nitrogen already.

Could I be diagnosing it incorrectly? Does anyone have an idea as to what it could be? My water is ph'd at 6.4 and run off is 6.3.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks umbra!! I don't feed often with Mike's gear, but I am finding with the Satori and even the speed queen that they can be fed a little more often than I have been.


----------



## zem (Mar 15, 2010)

3.5weeks flowering, imo give em only a lil bit of N they dont need much now a feeding with low N high P-K might be good now


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 15, 2010)

definately N def.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help, I really do appreciate it. I was pretty sure it was a nitrogen deficiency but I really couldn't understand why so soon. I did a side by side grow with roots and ocean forest of 2 clones from the same mom and both started fading around 5 weeks. Just seems a little early. The satori's are much bigger than the speed queens were though, and they seem to like being fed; which is odd for mandala gear I thought.


----------

